

Amazon Announces Ad-Supported Kindle For $114 (That’s $25 Off) - ez77
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/11/amazon-announces-ad-supported-kindle-for-114-thats-25-off/

======
rradu
$25 just isn't enough of a discount for something that was already pretty
well-priced.

I don't mind ad-supported sites / apps especially if it means I don't have to
pay for them, but to put ads on an entire device that I _own_ \-- that's a no
no for me.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
$25 sounds generous to me. Google's revenue per user is $24 a year, and that's
extremely high for an ad-only site. Facebook by comparison generates $4 per
year per user. $25 is a lot considering usage is likely to drop after a year
and might be replaced after 2.

~~~
rradu
It might make sense for Amazon, but as a consumer I don't find it a compelling
discount.

------
MichaelStubbs
So for $25 less, they get to display advertisements for (presumably) the
lifetime of the device? No thank you, that's a terrible deal!

Though the hacker in me wonders how long it would take someone to
remove/disable the ads. Modified firmware, maybe?

~~~
pstack
Dealing with ads seems like a small price to pay for someone who could truly
benefit from the device and not otherwise own one, but if you can afford $114
for an e-reader, you can probably afford $139. If it was free (and once they
get enough sponsors, perhaps it will be), it could potentially benefit a great
number of people and at that price, it's hard to argue with it (even if you
and I would not personally want to trade $139 in return for advertising).

------
foobarbazetc
Why would _anyone_ want this?

~~~
blub
I really dislike how ads have managed to insinuate themselves everywhere. I
wouldn't use this even if it were free.

~~~
foobarbazetc
Yeah, but at least if it were free, Amazon have an excuse for showing you ads.

They're putting a $25 value on your eyeballs, for the lifetime of the product.
That's an insult disguised as a discount.

------
al_james
I don't think its enough of a discount to be honest. I would not even consider
it for $25. $50 maybe. I would have thought amazon could get $50 / user for
these ads over the lifetime of the device.

